# Dog Sitting St Albans Xmas Required



## Leiladad (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm getting married on Xmas eve and have a bit of an issue getting someone to look after my dog. 

She is a 8 months (will be around a year old) mixed black lab/German Shepherd very lovely cuddly dog who doesn't require too much looking after. 

I'm based in St Albans very close to town center. I require someone from around 5-6pm until 10-11pm to simply sit with Leila she will be fed and walked already. 

I'm happy to pay above the norm as its Xmas eve as well as pay for a taxi home etc. 

If anyone is interested please let me know.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

im near hatfield, 20 minute drive, i do this for a living

however, i may be away xmas

however, my friend clare who runs little pawsteps might be available

she lives in st albans. she is great:

www.pawsteps.co.uk

website not working, just remembered she told me she was working on website, so try this:
[email protected]

i have phone number if you need it


----------



## Leiladad (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Thanks for your reply. 

That website seems to be down however google has found a company called Little Pawsteps in St Albans would that be the same company?

*just see your edit  Thanks

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Leiladad said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply.
> 
> That website seems to be down however google has found a company called Little Pawsteps in St Albans would that be the same company?
> 
> ...


just edited.see above. yes, thats her


----------



## Leiladad (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks again I've just Emailed Claire so *fingers crossed*


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Leiladad said:


> Thanks again I've just Emailed Claire so *fingers crossed*


let me know if need phone number


----------

